# capturing a feral



## tmojay (May 14, 2005)

this is a 'wild' question but I am new to the whole pigeon thing and i know this will spark debate but.... I live in the city and there are thousands and thousands of wild/feral pigeons all over the city. Is it ethical/feasible to "capture" a run of the mill street pigeon whether it is healthy or if it is injured? I want to get a pet pigeon for company and I know I can find someone to adopt from but I am tempted to nab one of these docile pigeons I see on my street everyday pecking on the sidewalk. What are the risks involved in this . . .Should I just get over it and only buy/adopt? Thanks for clearing things up.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

hi tmojay,
you might get an avalanche on this one  . IMO, the ferals should be 
left to their lives uninterupted by humans unless intervention is required due to
injury or health issues. Like all of us, they also have loved ones that they commune with and who may rely on them for survival. It would be unfair to them to remove them from their environment solely for our own needs.
Again, this is my opinion


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

ditto, IMHO, the best would be for you to help a non releasable bird. I bet there are plenty in your area. Adopting is GOOD!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Yep, don't capture a feral pigeon. That is unless they're in need of medical care.

Adopt a pigeon, there are plenty of unreleasable and/or hand raised pigeons out there.


----------



## tmojay (May 14, 2005)

i decided im going to adopt one or get one from someone raising one. . . .but i considered helping a feral one out once but I was on my way to work and i don't think my boss would have appreciated me being late because I helped a bird. When I saw the poor thing though I started liking pigeons and not thinking negatively of them because I felt sorry for it. It was a younger pigeon that either was hurt, or lost its footing because it fell from a sign on a storefront to the ground after bouncing off a lady's head. it had a cut on its back and its wings were all messed up but i felt bad for it but i didn't know what to do, and i was just about to work. next time i think i will be more prepared after reading these boards. but anyway, yeah i dont think im just going to scoop up any normal pigeon off the street unless its in need. ill either help it or bring it to someone who can help after i snag it.


----------

